# El thread de la UdelaR y sus edificios



## SebaFun

Buena data nahura... igual hace unos años en el info de argentina vi ese apellido en un afamadisimo dictador, que parece que había estado relacionado con gente de la farándula y se armó señor revuelo, tanto que pasaron en el informativo...

Pobre hombre el apellido que le tocó.


----------



## matux

Agrego una de Psicología tomada "a la carrera" mientras iba al trabajo!


----------



## nahura99

A la miércoles...


----------



## maicoltricolor

:O Es joda no? Tas locoooooooooooooooooooo esto ya me da hasta asco


----------



## Gonza77

Triste...


----------



## SebaFun

Lamentable el estado de tan hermoso edificio, una pena, y además un desaprovechamiento de espacio increible!


----------



## Ger_man

Pablito28 said:


> Vas a tener que hacer el pago por el _copyright_, en todo caso hablá con el forista Ger_man que es mi asesor legal.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.-





nahura99 said:


> muy serio todo pablito, que me contacte él... si no se dió cuenta anda cambiando de asesor... jaja


Fui a ANTEL a mandarte una carta documento, como me recomendó NicoBolso, y me dijeron que ahí no hacen eso. Insólito.


----------



## nahura99

Ger_man said:


> Fui a ANTEL a mandarte una carta documento, como me recomendó NicoBolso, y me dijeron que ahí no hacen eso. Insólito.



Quizás será porque las cartas documentos son exclusivas para las vedettes argentinas.


----------



## nahura99

*Udelar aprobó comenzar obras de Facultad de Veterinaria en 2015*










> El Consejo Directivo Central (CDC) de la Universidad de la República resolvió el martes casi por unanimidad -solo un voto en contra- comenzar las obras de la nueva facultad de Veterinaria el año que viene y financiarlas con fondos propios.Se trata de una idea del rector Roberto Markarian, que deja atrás la propuesta de hacerlo mediante un préstamo del Banco República, por U$S 25 millones, el cual exigía la creación de un fideicomiso, donde el actual predio de la facultad, ubicado en avenida Lasplaces (Buceo) debía aparecer como garantía. Esta iniciativa no contaba con el apoyo de la Federación de Estudiantes Universitarios del Uruguay (FEUU), que estando de acuerdo con el traslado de la facultad, no apoyaba el fideicomiso. Por esta razón, el traslado del centro de estudio se encontraba trancado.​


Noticia​


----------



## SebaFun

Excelente noticia!!!!:applause:


----------



## javisure

Excelente!!!!

PD: Me sorprende gratamente que la de Psicología no tenga ni un Graffiti ni papel pegado en sus paredes


----------



## el palmesano

nahura99 said:


> Encontré algunas fotos en obras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> por más: aquí


alguien tiene foto de como era antes??

parece que le hicieron un agregado ahi...


----------



## el palmesano

estaría bueno que crearan un campus de la Udelar donde meter todas las nuevas carreras que crearían en un futuro y las que faltan en el país, así como nuevos edificios para las carreras que están saturadas, y así podrían poner residencias para los estudiantes que viven lejos aunque en la región de Montevideo. Alli podrian poner ademas todos los lavoratoriso avanzados y las oficinas

o incluso a ese campus podrian trasladar todas las carreras que son impartidas en edificios inadecuados, los cuales podrian ser destinados a otras funciones como museos, grandes bibliotecas, casales de barrio, liceos, escuelas, etc.

Por ejemplo la de Veterinaria podrian cambiarla a ese campus, o la de agronomia, medicina, química, ect.


----------



## nahura99

El Consejo Directivo Central (CDC) de la Universidad de la República resolvió el martes 25 comenzar las obras de la nueva facultad de Veterinaria -en el cruce de las rutas 8 y 102-, el año que viene y financiarlas con fondos propios.










El proyecto de la sede universitaria cuyas primeras obras se inician el año próximo fue presentado el 30 de mayo de 2013. Estará formada por un núcleo de edificios de más de 15.000 m2 donde convivirán unas 4000 personas entre estudiantes, docentes y funcionarios. 

En su presentación el decano de la Facultad de Veterinaria, Daniel Cavestany, señaló que «es la primera en el país desde la Facultad de Arquitectura que se construye desde cero». Destacó la importancia del proyecto para el futuro del país y añadió que la institución está logrando cumplir «la aspiración de movernos, de acercarnos un poco más al medio y estar más cerca de la producción». El 14 de mayo pasado se inauguró en San José el nuevo edificio del Instituto de Producción Animal de la Facultad de Veterinaria (IPAV). 

El terreno en que se edificará la nueva facultad tiene una superficie de 34 hectáreas y el acceso principal será por Ruta 8. Se construirán 5300 m2 de laboratorios y oficinas, un hospital veterinario de 2775 m2 destinado a la atención de grandes y pequeños animales, bioterios (750 m2) y 3100 m2 de aulas. También están previstos 14.470 m2 de vialidad interior, 134 lugares para estacionamiento, dos explanadas para birodados y un garaje techado para 20 vehículos. La facultad contará con una sub estación de UTE y un área de servicios médicos para estudiantes, docentes y funcionarios. 

En esta zona se ubican entre otros los vecinos Zonamérica, el Servicio de la División de Laboratorios Veterinarios (Dilave) Miguel C. Rubino y el asentamiento «La Esperanza», en proceso de consolidación a través del Programa de Mejoramiento de Barrios de la Intendencia de Montevideo. 

Los edificios de la facultad -la mayoría de una sola planta-, se desarrollarán en seis manzanas conectadas por una avenida central y varias calles transversales. El complejo ocupará la mitad del predio, y posibilitará la expansión edilicia en función de las necesidades de desarrollo de la facultad y la Universidad. 

Fuente


----------



## nahura99




----------



## SebaFun

Excelentes aportes nahura!!!kay:

Como dije, esperemos que la actual sede se recicle y se haga algo que genere vida urbana.


----------



## el palmesano

estan urbanizando demasiado cerca del aeropuerto...

en 20 años vamos a tener problemas...


----------



## SebaFun

Porqué?


----------



## Fabiox

*Centro Universitario Paysandú (CUP)*





































Ésta es la pagina del centro: http://www.cup.edu.uy/

Salu2.


----------



## el palmesano

que bueno!


----------

